# Age before beauty



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

A circus owner advertises for a lion tamer. Two people show up to be interviewed.

One is a good looking older man in his mid-sixties and the other is 
a gorgeous blonde in her late 20s.

The circus owner tells them, "I'm not going to sugar coat it. This is one
ferocious lion. He ate my last tamer so you had better be good or you'll be
history. Here's your equipment -- chair, whip and a gun. Who wants to try
out first?"

The girl says, "I'll go first."

She walks past the chair, the whip and the gun and steps right into the
lion's cage. The lion starts to snarl and pant and begins to charge towards her.

About half way there, she throws open her coat revealing her beautiful
naked body. The lion stops dead in his tracks, sheepishly crawls up to her and starts licking her feet and ankles. He continues to lick and kiss her
all over for several minutes and then rests his head at her feet.

The circus owner can't believe it. He says, "I've never seen a
display like that in my life."

He then turns to the older man and asks, "Can you top that?"

The older man replies, "No problem, just get that lion out of the way."


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Reminds me of...........

Bloke goes for a job as a lion tamer.....

"It's easy really" said the ring master, "the lions are so highly trained, so long as you hold on to the chair and don't drop the whip, they will just do the routine and make you look fantastic!, Just frown a bit and crack the whip and you'll be fine!"

"But what if I drop the whip?" asked the applicant.

" It's not the end of the world" said the ring master "wave the chair more, don't break eye contact with the lions, keep low and back slowly to the door, escape and get a replacement whip".

"Great" replied the applicant "but if I dropped the whip and the chair, what would I do then?"

"Very unlikely" assured the ring master "but you are in severe danger if this were to happen; you would have to immediately crouch down to avoid posing a challenging stance, shuffle backwards closer to the door, grab some shit from behind you, throw it into the lions eyes, thus making them temporarily blind, and make your escape!"

"What if there's no shit?" asked the applicant.

"Don't worry, there will be plenty!"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------

